# UKC updated Poodle standards 1/2014



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

From my limited understanding of genetics, this is a smart move.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is a GOOD thing!!!!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> From my limited understanding of genetics, this is a smart move.


It is (to my own limited understanding) only possible to get a merle color by outcrossing to a breed (say, an Aussie) that has the dilute gene.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Yes, merle is a dominant gene(aka, it cannot hide for generations), so thus can only have been added into the genepool via a different breed.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep they changed ALL the poodle standards back in January to make Merle coloration a DQ as well as blue eyes. A lot of us were really excited to see the change, especially since as far was I know the UKC is the only registry allowing Multicolors to compete that has made either a DQ. Of course AKC has the Merle base covered already by listing a coat of more then one color as as DQ. Blue eyes would be a major fault but not a DQ since they call for dark eyes...


----------

